# Stud on TSL



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I know I said I was gonna hang up my rods until next weekend, but I just can't help myself. I've been trying to catch a fish on the trout support lure for months with no luck. I even went so far as to tell Tobin his lure was no good, sorry Tobin. Come to find out, it was the Indian not the arrow. I had been fishing it on heavy jig heads like every other soft plastic I use, but Tobin told me it wasn't made for jig heads, but of course I didn't listen. I finally went today and picked up some of the 5/0 swim bait hooks he told me to get and left right after work to try it out. I got to my spot right at dark. On the first cast I could tell the lure was working better with the swim bait hook. By keeping the rod tip down with a simple twitch twitch pause retrieve I was able to make it walk the dog right under the surface. On the second cast, after the first twitch, it disappeared in a big splash of white water. I thought it was a big red the way it was fighting, but when I drug it up on the bank it was a big trout. I didn't get a length or weight, but trust me it was big. I got my wife to get a couple pics for me, then set her free. I made a couple more casts after that, but the mosquito's got to bad so we left. Now that I know what to do with it, I'm sure I'll be fishing the TSL more often. Sorry about the blurred pic, but there are some things I prefer to keep secret.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

I like the way you work. 

Good fish Sir.


----------



## Inspector Scotty (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you for sharing your fishing stories. I have learned a lot from all the good people on this site! With the advice of you and Tobin I will read a couple of times to make sure I donâ€™t miss anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice fish! It took me some time to get used to working it as well. I still for the life of me canâ€™t work it how Tobin does in the videos with a constant twitch. 
The retrieve that has been working for me is a twitch, twitch, twitch, followed by a pause and then a slow pull and then repeat. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

Very nice trout and great report. I wish I could fish as often as you and others on here. I mostly read and try to learn. I'm really liking those TSL's. I always read that one should use a lure that they have confidence in. I never understood that. I'm beginning to understand it now as I'm really gaining confidence with the TSL. I've been doing 2 twitches, pause, reel down and repeat.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s a beautiful fish. Congratulations. You never disappoint.


----------



## Slim77 (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow what a fish! Heading out in a bit would love to have a fish like that to post!


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

So did Mansfield reward you too? I hooked a broke line that had that same lure on the end of it-must be pretty popular down there.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Boom!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skiff_man49 (Apr 24, 2018)

On the bandwagon with you on the TSL lure. Threw it for a while but preferred my Hogies. Well today that all changed as the 2 trout in the pic were caught on the TSL ( A first) and numerous rat reds. Funny thing is it was all they wanted, funky bite today compared to the last 2 days. Lost several other good fish, learning how to adjust to a different bite.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skiff_man49 (Apr 24, 2018)

Released the 26"we and would have have a better pic had my phone not act up. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work guys!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice!! I guess you saw my buddies daughter got bumped in STAR too.


----------

